# Server boot niet van HD

## andrewf

De server boot ok van een cd, maar niet van een (raid1) harde schijf.

Hij komt zelfs niet tot grub. Gewoon blank screen na de IDE detectie..

(BIOS boot priority staat correct)

- deze Hardware

- een stage4 van de vorige fileserver uitgepakt op een LVM2/Raid systeem (volgens deze gentoo install doc)

- nieuwe kernel 'gemaakt' (met raid & support voor nieuwe hardware)

- grub herconfigureerd volgens de bovenstaande install doc

- fstab / net / services herconfiged

Omdat er zelfs geen foutmelding komt heb ik geen enkel idee waar ik moet beginnen zoeken naar het probleem..

Iemand een idee?

Dit is mijn grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo 2.6.17-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-r4 root=/dev/md2 acpi=off

```

----------

## koenderoo

Ik vermoed dat het te maken heeft met de aanroep van je kernel.

Kun je eens proberen om ipv 

```
kernel /boot/kernel...
```

 eens 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel...
```

----------

## andrewf

spijtig , geen effect  :Sad:  ik ga eens proberen met een aparte IDE schijf voor / en /boot

----------

## ketjap

Ik denk dat je MBR nog leeg is.

Als je vanaf de cd geboot hebt en in de chroot zit, probeer dan eens:

grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

----------

## andrewf

ik denk ook dat mijn MBR nog leeg is, maar de instructies die je gaf heb ik al van int begin gedaan (voor alle schijven in de raid array)

ps: IDE-schijf zonder raid gaf hetzelfde probleem :s

----------

## andrewf

ik word stillaan zot.

heb nu een volledig nieuwe stage3 geinstalleerd op de IDE disk, grub geinstalled via 'grub-install /dev/hda' en nog niets..

de BIOS instellingen nog eens doorzocht, zonder iets te vinden wat deze mizerie zou kunnen veroorzaken. 

next try: bios-upgrade (op zoek naar een floppy drive  :Smile: )

EDIT:   :Sad:  de huidige bios is al de laatste nieuwe.. damn

----------

## Ejunkie

instellingen bekeken waar hij van opstart, over die raid array misschien moet je hem opnieuw aanmaken of is het soft-raid

----------

## andrewf

het is softraid, maar ik heb er nu een aparte IDE schijf ingestoken voor /boot en / , zodat hij niet van een raid array moet booten..

----------

## andrewf

de raarheid gaat niet op. Heb met Ubuntu geprobeerd (zelfs een andere HD) en still not booting. Maar: als ik alle sata schijven/cd-rom/floppy loskoppel, en enkel 1 IDE schijf aanzet, dan boot hij wel..

fijn..

EDIT: heb het probleem gevonden: de pc boot niet van HD's als er een HD in de 2e SATA controller zit (de sata_sil controller) mooi van asus..

----------

